# Llur



## panjabigator

Bona nit a tothom,

Voldria saber si es fa servir aquest mot al vostre racó.  Es arcaic?  Quan vivia a Vic, potser no me'l fixava però em sembla que no el vaig sentir mai (però, clar això no vol dir que no es diu pas).  Em podreu donar una oració usant-lo?  Em sembla molt curiós, i m'han dit algunes persones que el francès també el té.  

Moltes gràcies,
PG


----------



## Agró

LLUR _adj. __i pron. poss., __i pron. pers._
I. _pron. __i adj. poss. _
|| *1. *D'ells o d'elles; cast. _su, suyo. _S'usa amb propietat el possessiu _llur _quan es refereix a més d'un posseïdor. En el llenguatge vulgar ha perdut molta vitalitat aquest possessiu, substituït per _seu; _però encara es conserva en el parlar viu de la Catalunya francesa (afavorit pel fr. *leur*) i a les comarques d'Agullana, Maçanet de C., Arbúcies, Vilabertran, Ripoll, Olot, Banyoles, Besalú i fins a Collsacabra. «Se gasten la llur salut». «N'hi ha que sempre gasten lo llur». «Això és llur». «Ells estan a casa llur». «Tot això s'ho han fet llur».


----------



## panjabigator

Gràcies Agró!

«Ells estan a casa llur»

Es pot dir també "ells estàn a can llur"?


----------



## Agró

panjabigator said:


> Gràcies Agró!
> 
> «Ells estan a casa llur»
> 
> Es pot dir també "ells estàn a can llur"?


Suposo que sí es pot dir. Com que no s'utilitza gaire, m'està sonant, diguem-ne, curiós, però per què no? Espera a veure què hi diuen els nadius.


----------



## Namarne

panjabigator said:


> Es pot dir també "ells estàn a can llur"?


No ho crec, panjabigator, perquè "can" és una contracción de 'ca' (casa, casa de) + 'en', l'article determinat masculí que es fa servir per a persones, per la qual cosa penso que sempre anirà seguit del nom d'una persona. 

_Els has tornat llur(s) llibre(s)? _

Em sembla que no ho sentit mai a dir, en la parla diària, només en textos escrits. 

Salutacions.


----------



## betulina

Estic d'acord amb en Namarne. No crec que pugui funcionar amb "can" pel motiu que ha dit.

"Llur" equival al "leur" francès, al "loro" italià o al "their" anglès; o sigui, a "d'ells", però en la parla diària en general no es fa servir. Per escrit és més fàcil trobar-lo, però sempre en un registre formal elevat. Dubto que te'l trobis en una novel·la moderna, per exemple.


----------



## panjabigator

Moltes gràcies a tothom.    M'haveu ajudat prou!


----------



## ursu-lab

Els mallorquins i menorquins crec que el fan servir força, almenys els que conec...


----------



## panjabigator

L'usarien en comptes de dir "seu"?

Sabeu alguna cosa sobre com seria amb l'alguer?


----------



## ursu-lab

Llur vol dir "seu (d'ells)". Sí, a Balears l'utilitzen en lloc de seu d'ells. Això de l'Alguer més que res és un mite: el català el parlen relativament poc i la majoria d'aquests pocs que el parlen és gent gran (=avis). A Alghero a les últimes dècades, gràcies al turisme i a la feina que en va derivar, hi va haver una forta migració interna de la població sarda i en realitat la llengua més important a Sardenya -i a l'Alguer- és el sard (després de l'italià, clar). Els possessius algueresos són una barreja amb els possessius italians: sou/sua, etc.:


----------



## panjabigator

Gràcies per aquesta aportació Ursu-lab.  Potser la informació que obtinc des de la Generalitat només fanfarroneja el número dels parlants.  Un dia ho podré descobrir jo mateix i desprès vos ho penjaré aquí (espero que tingui sentit el que he escrit!).


----------



## ursu-lab

El Municipi de l'Alguer té molts interessos -econòmics- a mantenir "intercanvis" amb Catalunya (turisme,  inversions, etc.). De fet, la majoria dels programes que passen a la televisió local en "alguerès" en realitat són programes en català (Nissaga de poder, etc) de tv3 etc comprats a Catalunya a preu de favor. Que jo sàpiga ningú se'ls mira...  "Do ut des", com deien els llatins...


----------



## ampurdan

Per les zones on em moc jo (futures vegueries de Girona i Barcelona) "llur" i "llurs" no s'utilitza gens ni mica en la llengua parlada i en la llengua escrita moderna és bastant rar, però de tant en tant un s'ho troba. Jo a vegades dubto si fer-los servir.


----------



## Miquel Àngel

Jo mai ho he sentit al carrer, només ho he llegit a llibres.


----------



## ryba

Heus aquí el que en diu l’IEC en la seva _Proposta per a un estàndard oral de la llengua catalana_ (II. Morfologia):



> Per a diversos posseïdors, són pròpies de l’àmbit general tant les formes _seu - seva/seua_, _seus - seves/seues_, com _llur_, _llurs_. De tota manera, fora dels parlars rossellonesos (1), en què són pròpies de tots els registres, l’ús d’aquestes darreres formes correspon als registres més formals; en qualsevol cas, permet d’evitar ambigüitats.


----------



## ryba

Un fil interessant del Racó català: Lo que té d'il·lògic l'ús normatiu de "llur".

De l'article Català septentrional, Viquipèdia:

Els pronoms possessius _llur_, _llurs_, _llura_ i _llures_, que se solen emprar amb article al davant (ex: _La llura mare_) (...).



Agró said:


> LLUR _adj. __i pron. poss., __i pron. pers._
> I. _pron. __i adj. poss. _
> || *1. *D'ells o d'elles; cast. _su, suyo. _S'usa amb propietat el possessiu _llur _quan es refereix a més d'un posseïdor. En el llenguatge vulgar ha perdut molta vitalitat aquest possessiu, substituït per _seu; _però encara es conserva en el parlar viu de la Catalunya francesa (afavorit pel fr. _leur_) i a les comarques d'Agullana, Maçanet de Cabrenys, Arbúcies, Vilabertran, Ripoll, Olot, Banyoles, Besalú i fins a Collsacabra. «Se gasten la llur salut». «N'hi ha que sempre gasten lo llur». «Això és llur». «Ells estan a casa llur». «Tot això s'ho han fet llur».



M'he atrevit a posar-hi enllaços per a Viquipèdia.

Records!


----------



## olaszinho

*NOU TEMA AFEGIT A L'ANTERIOR* 


Hola a tothom
m'agradaria saber si l'adjectiu possessiu "llur" encara s'empra en català, en la meva gramàtica de català no  l'han posat. Fins ara l'he trobat només en texts formals.
Moltes gràcies per endavant.


----------



## Favara

Trobe que ja només es conserva a la Catalunya Nord, potser per influència del francès.
I a la literatura també, és clar.


----------



## olaszinho

Gràcies per la resposta.


----------



## ryba

Favara said:


> Trobe que ja només es conserva a la Catalunya Nord, potser per influència del francès. (...)



I, sobretot en els segles anteriors, per influència del, o per evolució paral_·_lela amb, el llenguadocià (_lor_ /lur/: _lor esperit_, _lor volontat_, _lors vejaires_,_ lors literaturas_; _lo lor país_, _la lur_(_a_)_ lenga_, _los lors projèctes_, _las lor_(_a_)_s opinions_).





ryba said:


> Un fil interessant del Racó català: Lo que té d'il·lògic l'ús normatiu de "llur".



En Pere Verdaguer al text sobre el català septentrional _Llengua i sociolingüística_ en diu:

Al país s'ha conservat l'adjectiu-pronom possessiu «llur», que fins i tot s'hi declina i admet l'article: «La llur casa és la del cap del carrer», «Sé pas les llures idees sobre això».


----------

